# PP seal sniper banding methods



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I've always used flat bands but id like to try other methods. I put some dakung bands on it tonight unsure if they are on correct. How do you band it up? Also what is the proper method for banding up say Barnett bandsets. I know you plug the band with ammo but do you fold it to over the top or side depending on if you want ttf or otf. Really wondering the safe and proper way to band dakung and Barnett bands.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend ~~you can do a full loop tube... measure a length of tubing ..thread one end thru the hole in the shooter ..Now bring both ends of

the tubing together..thread both tubing thru the pouch hole..yes 2 tubes in 1 pouch hole & tie...do the same for the other side......OM


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

That's how I have the dakung right now took a ground squirrel with it this morning don't know if its correct tho haha

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Guess it does not matter..as long as it took a squirrel good enough..work with what your doing..As I do not think that shooter was ment for tubes

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I know it supports regular tubes don't know about the looped Chinese tubes I just had a set and never used em. Quicker than building a new band set haha. It shoots pretty hard and accurate. Squished the squirrel against the tree took em with a body shot. Normally its headshots but hey I'm rusty lol. Seems to work well however. I should ask Bill what he thinks dunno how to get ahold of him though.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------

